# Star Wars Episode 7: Ursprüngliches Ende sollte mächtigen Luke zeigen



## Darkmoon76 (12. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 7: Ursprüngliches Ende sollte mächtigen Luke zeigen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 7: Ursprüngliches Ende sollte mächtigen Luke zeigen*


----------



## Wubaron (12. Januar 2018)

Naja, das hätte das Kraut jetzt auch nicht fett gemacht...


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Januar 2018)

Spoiler



Gerade Lukes Macht-Illusion bei seinem (Rede-)Duell mit seinem Neffen Ben Solo / Kylo Ren auf der Salzebene von Crait fand ich ziemlich mächtig





Wubaron schrieb:


> Naja, das hätte das Kraut jetzt auch nicht fett gemacht...


Und wenn es Kraut aus Bobas Gemüsegarten gewesen wäre?


----------



## Wamboland (12. Januar 2018)

Ich fand nun auch nicht das Luke unmächtig (uhm ... klingt falsch, egal ^^) wirkte. Es war schon klar das er sich bewusst entschieden hat die Macht nicht mehr zu nutzen - es aber noch drauf hat. 

Das war nun nicht wirklich eines der großen Probleme des Films - da gab es ja ganz andere Brocken


----------



## Frullo (12. Januar 2018)

Liebe PC-Games, ihr solltet Euch mal überlegen, ob ihr für die praktisch im Tagesrythmus erscheinenden Star Wars News nicht gleich einen eigenen Unterbereich schaffen solltet - so im Stil:

Your daily dose of Star Wars


----------



## weenschen (12. Januar 2018)

Tatsächlich hätte ich mit für die Helden meiner Kindheit in Teil 7 ud 8 ein anderes Ende gewünscht. Weder der Abgang von Han- noch von Luke haben mir gefallen. Dramaturgisch sicher ok, da beide im Leben gescheitert sind, doch mir fehlt hier die Empathie der Drehbuchautoren. Das alles geht in Explosionen und Lasergewitter völlig unter.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (12. Januar 2018)

Alles in allem war es schon okay für den Fortgang der Geschichte. Andererseits war es natürlich ein fataler Fehler der Drehbuchauthoren, sozusagen auf das "falsche Pferd" mit Carrie Fisher gesetzt zu haben. Eine CGI-Leia möchte ich persönlich nicht in der nächsten Episode sehen. Auch, dass die "zeitlosen" Charaktere, die eben keine Ansprüche an den Schauspieler stellen, die R2D2, C3PO und Chewie problemlos weiter bestehen, während die "echten" Schauspieler eliminiert werden, hat IMHO einen faden Beigeschmack. Ich hätte keine Einwände gehabt, wenn Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill (und natürlich auch Carrie Fisher R.I.P.) die neuen Episoden komplett begleitet hätten.


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2018)

naja, das Ende war schon gut in beiden Filmen, alleine es gibt einen Punkt der sehr schade ist:



Spoiler



man hat keine Weitere Episode in der man nochmal so eine Performance von Hamill sehen kann! Ich hoffe zwar auf so einen Auftritt als Machtgeist, aber ich glaube nicht dass man da so sehr aufdrehen kann
Und das Ende so wie in dem Text beschrieben find ich eher Lahm, da ist der Cliffhanger viel besser gewesen, auch wenn die Auflösung erstmal verwirrend ist


----------



## OriginalOrigin (15. Januar 2018)

Najo, von der Macht abgewendet kann man so nicht sagen, es gibt mehrere stellen wo man eindeutig sieht wie stark er eigentlich ist und das er die Macht doch noch nutzt.  Allerdings war ich auch ein wenig von Luke Skywalker enttäuscht, muss ich schon ganz ehrlich sagen. Ich hätte mir hier und da einfach "mehr" erwartet, wobei die Sache am Ende schon cool war.


----------



## riesenwiesel (15. Januar 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hätte ich mit für die Helden meiner Kindheit in Teil 7 ud 8 ein anderes Ende gewünscht.


Kann ich so nur unterschreiben, kann gar nicht genau sagen wie, aber das war einfach gefühlt nicht gut. Leider ist es eben kein Wunschkonzert.


----------

